# Hallelujah! Not really a joke/trivia



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Worth a look:






PS - pippin is in there somewhere, several times but I won't tell you which gorgeous one is me!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not really mentioned on the clip but it was recorded in Aberystwyth.

Those MHers who want to visit - let me know and I'll tell you where to park.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Spotted you straight away. 8) 

You are the gormless looking one. :lol: 

Seriously, you are the one on the left of four with the word 'and' in your hand and the bored look on your face. 8O 

Everybody else was too young to come into contention. :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

747 said:


> Spotted you straight away. 8)
> 
> You are the gormless looking one. :lol:
> 
> ...


+1

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"AND" you would be wrong - guess again!

We had no idea it was being filmed, so taken up with singing were we.

It is a very clever production as it shows so many of the activities by church members.

For instance the lad and two young ladies in blue reflective jackets are part of Nightlight.

This is a University town so Friday and Saturday nights are quite lively.

The Nightlighters patrol the streets from 23:00 - 03:00 picking up the drunk students from the gutters, 
giving them bottles of water and (bizarrely) flip-flops to the girls 
who are not only leg-less but also shoe-less

A&E for some, guided back to Hall or digs for others.

Much more is reflected in the video. Fun to be part of it all.

PS - If you like it then forward the link on so that it gets loadsa views!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

the guy at the right end of the choir

joe


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

How did you guess Joe?

Spot on!

Perhaps you took part in the same identity parade............ :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Good video, shows off the activities well, also one of my favourite pieces of music presented in a different manner, thanks for sharing it - I will be passing it on to others to see.

Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

The first clue was you didn't know you were being filmed then just look for the best looking guy :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: 

joe


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I might have welcomed the "best looking guy" comment from Denise, but Joe?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

it was her but she put my name as she is shy :wink: :wink: 

joe


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I was listening intently and you came over a bit flat, I said to Sandra I hope it isn't the guy on the end as he is off key.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Ray with those long words your sounding stir crazy :lol: :lol: 

joe


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi

It is not fit for man nor beast down at the lakes. :roll: 

ray.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Is that your own lake Ray looks nice any Pike in there


joe


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Joe.

There are 5 lakes all day ticket, stuffed full with carp (I hold the record 24lb 10oz caught 6/5/09 so will be bigger now) and silver fish, but no pike, a couple of 5lb plus perch though and some 6lb chub and the occasional eel, that's about all the predators.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I just loved it 

Love seeing a community joined together

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What the heck has the Hallelujah Chorus got to do with the price of fish?

And who sais I was flat? Eh?

Perfect pitch - that's me!

¶ # â™ª â™« ïºŽ

Doh a deer a female deer, ray a drop of


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

pippin said:


> What the heck has the Hallelujah Chorus got to do with the price of fish?
> 
> And who sais I was flat? Eh?
> 
> ...


Single malt?.. :wink:

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Reckon you have had too much already Ray!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I haven't had a dram of whisky since the last time I had a dram of whisky.. :wink: 


ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Come on guys - get watching it, to push up the number of views!

This one also is interesting:






Even if you take out the "church" it is a very worthwhile project.


----------

